# Switching from hidden headlights to non hidden headlights



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello all, I have 1969 GTO with the hidden headlight option and I am planning on either converting the vacuum system in to an electric motor system or switch over to a non hidden head light system. I am leaning towards switching to the non hidden set up. Any one who has done this, what parts will I need to make this conversion? Does the bumper need to be removed? I have access to the following non hidden head light parts. 1. Backing plates, 2. Headlight buckets, 3. Headlight trim rings, 4. Headlight bezels. Keep in mind that this is a modified driver. Thanks for your help and suggestions. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

LEAVE the hidden headlights!!!! One of the coolest options on the 69 GTO!!!.......my $.02 1 Eric :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
..do whatever it takes to make them work.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

:agree

I 3rd that!


----------



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Wow, I must be the only one that likes the looks and simplicity of the non hidden set up.


----------



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> :agree
> 
> I 3rd that!


I just noticed something. Only 5300 more posts and I will catch up with you.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

69 Judge, there is a great article in the Sept/Oct issue of Pontiac Enthusiast Magazine. It is on page 58. It is a tech article on fixing and installing hideaways.........Please read it before doing anything "immoral" to your Goat!!  Good luck! Eric


----------



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> 69 Judge, there is a great article in the Sept/Oct issue of Pontiac Enthusiast Magazine. It is on page 58. It is a tech article on fixing and installing hideaways.........Please read it before doing anything "immoral" to your Goat!!  Good luck! Eric


Thanks Eric, I will do that.


----------



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> 69 Judge, there is a great article in the Sept/Oct issue of Pontiac Enthusiast Magazine. It is on page 58. It is a tech article on fixing and installing hideaways.........Please read it before doing anything "immoral" to your Goat!!  Good luck! Eric


You would think that in a city the size of Houston Texas I would have no problem finding a copy of Pontiac Enthusiast Magazine, but it sure seems to be.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Call 1-800-448-3611 for customer service at the Magazine HQ......Tell them you NEED a copy or you are gonna "torture" an innocent GTO. ERIC :cheers


----------



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Call 1-800-448-3611 for customer service at the Magazine HQ......Tell them you NEED a copy or you are gonna "torture" an innocent GTO. ERIC :cheers


Kinda like send me the copy or the car gets it right.:lol: Thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Exxxxxxactly! seriously...if you can't get a copy, PM me and I will mail you the article. Eric


----------



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Exxxxxxactly! seriously...if you can't get a copy, PM me and I will mail you the article. Eric


The mag. came in the mail the other day. A lot of good info in it. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem, you will find all the needed parts...they are out there!!!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Eric....I'm gonn shoot you a PM too. I'd like to have that article. I just got finished rebuilding my hidden/doors. Working on the acuators now. I have a vaccuum diagram, but an article would be sweet.

thanks, Brad


----------

